# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dtermination de la taille d'un fichier [Sources]

## bvsud

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger : Dtermination de la taille d'un fichier.

Il s'agit d'un exemple illustrant la fonction de dtermination de la taille d'un fichier de la FAQ :
 ::fleche::  http://delphi.developpez.com/faq/?pa...e-d-un-fichier

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ALWEBER

Bonjour,

1) Je crois que ton fichier zip est vide
2) Il y a aussi la fonction filesize dans l'unit system 

Donc peux tu nous dcrire les avantages de ta fonction ?

----------


## gaby277

Bonjour,
Je confirme : le .zip est vide  ::calim2::

----------


## Alcatz

Bonjour,

Le fichier zip a t rupload et je viens de tester : normalement c'est bon  prsent.  :;):

----------


## Roland Chastain

> Le fichier zip a t rupload et je viens de tester : normalement c'est bon  prsent.


Effectivement c'est bon.

L'exemple est intressant et l'ide de diffrencier le fichier vide du fichier non existant parat judicieuse.

Attention, des units non standard sont dclares (mais pas utilises) dans le programme principal : j'ai d modifier la liste des units pour pouvoir compiler le programme.



```

```

----------

